# Make your Big Shot better!



## pdqdl (Nov 6, 2009)

I got a Big Shot, mostly because of my "new school" education that I am getting here at AS. Quite frankly, I didn't like it that well, because it is too difficult to pull hard enough to shoot very high, and more trouble than it is worth to just throw the ball for the easier shots. So it sat mostly unused.

Then I read (here at AS) about getting an archery release mechanism to assist in drawing the Big Shot. Since I only have three fingers on one hand, that sounded like a great idea.

I'm sure someone else has had this idea, but here is my addition: I added a tiny block & tackle system that allows me to easily pull the Big Shot as far as I want, then I can easily hold it with one hand to take aim, then I just squeeze the trigger for the final shot. _*It works very well.*_ This makes it much more like shooting a crossbow than pulling a giant slingshot. 

Some pictures:

The release, clipped to a short loop of 3.5mm pull rope cord.






The tiny block & tackle. This is attached to the pole with a prussic friction hitch that allows me to slide the anchor point up and down the fiberglass pole.





And here is a view of the whole thing cocked and ready to shoot. (no, I didn't really stretch the rubbers very far for this picture)





This beats the heck out of laying on the ground to hold the pole, aim, and pull the pocket back at the same time (or struggling to hold it and aim while standing). This way you can cock it, load it, then casually take aim and shoot it. I have a MUCH higher hit percentage when I use my trigger with pulleys.

Cost: $29 archery trigger from Cabela's, and less than $15 in two pulleys from Home Depot and engine starter pull rope that I had in inventory.

NOTE: Sometimes we get distracted after work by having fun lobbing rocks 150' in the air and watching where they come down. It's mesmerizing to watch them come down like little mortars, hopefully missing some of the stuff we shouldn't be shooting anywhere near. I think we'll get in trouble someday...


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats a cool setup! Good ingenuity.


----------



## sprung22 (Nov 6, 2009)

I use the release trigger of my bow for it as well.But I'm definately going to have to try that block and tackle set up.Very cool dude


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my BS setup.

Pussic knot low on the pole (6ft over 4 ft) and a pulley rope grab combo makes setting it easy. Pull rope through the pulley and release until you have what you want, and no rope sitback between pulls so it's realy easy.

So once you are cocked no need to hold the rope.

I've put graduated marks on the pole that correspond with heights with a given throw weight.

The limit is the pole joint, and I am looking into getting a solid 10 ft pole.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 6, 2009)

See! I knew somebody else has done it also.

I used the multiple little pulleys so that I could get more mechanical advantage and hold the line with little force. They are cheaper and no rope grab is necessary.

Yours is prettier, and probably rolls easier.


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 6, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> See! I knew somebody else has done it also.
> 
> I used the multiple little pulleys so that I could get more mechanical advantage and hold the line with little force. They are cheaper and no rope grab is necessary.
> 
> Yours is prettier, and probably rolls easier.



The beauty of the rope grab is I don't have to hold the rope after it's cocked. And it pulls pretty easily, actually.

Your setup is a better value......

BTW, the angle of the photo makes the pulley/rope grab look bigger than it really is.

Here's some vid of a similar setup that Ekka put on youtube. This is not me or my setup, but it gives the general idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYAXLwdfB5g

I pull the pouch back enough to stretch the bands a little, and then I load the pouch. With the power this thing can generate, not a smart idea to put one's fingers in the pouch when fully cocked.

Then I take more pulls on the rope (with one hand or two, doesn't matter) until the pouch meets the mark on the pole I want. Then I aim with one hand on the pole and the other on the trigger cord.

One improvement would be to find a shorter connector from the pulley to the trigger than my biner. Haven't come up with one yet, as it has to open far enought to accept the pulley, yet be small enough on the crosssection to fit into the lower section of the trigger. Maybe a clevis or shackle...


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, that's about what I do. With my 4:1 power factor, I just grab the pole and rope together, and it holds real easy. 

I haven't figured out an easy rope grab yet. My pull cord is too small to fit any conventional rope grabs anyway.

That is a neat rope grab in the video. I think nearly any method of pulley is a big improvement on pulling and holding.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 6, 2009)

So how much does that whole system cost you?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2009)

I still shoot fingers. Old school, I know, I know.............lol.


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 6, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I still shoot fingers. Old school, I know, I know.............lol.



I think fingers is best. But my fingers and elbows have been complaining lately.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> I think fingers is best. But my fingers and elbows have been complaining lately.



The shoulder is waiting in line


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 13, 2012)

*Just another way of doing the same thing*

In another thread, this fellow posted a very simple and effective "hold and shoot" setup. Similar to the others here, it can only be a big improvement to pulling by hand.

Furthermore, he took excellent pics and posted a video of using it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/210877-2.htm#post3887782

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/210877-2.htm#post3887794


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> In another thread, this fellow posted a very simple and effective "hold and shoot" setup. Similar to the others here, it can only be a big improvement to pulling by hand.
> Furthermore, he took excellent pics and posted a video of using it.



I consolidated the instructions and video that may be seen following this link.


Hope it helps everyone get better use of a great tool.


----------



## etartter (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's my modification. Bought two 3/8 pulleys from lowes and mounted one to the bottom of the pole and the other to a bit of cord by the actual handle. Also used an archery release. View attachment 262292
View attachment 262293
View attachment 262294


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Nov 16, 2012)

View attachment 262517
View attachment 262517


I just used this, punch a hole in bottom cover ( one hook goes there, other one on bow trigger)


----------

